# Windows iso boot cd in toast



## applecrisp (Mar 10, 2005)

Hey I have a windows iso that I need to be a bootable cd-rom but I only have a burner on my mac (os x) with toast Titanium so how do I burn it on my mac so that it boots in my pc. I know its possible because I have done it before I just cannot remember how to do it. Help LOL


----------



## EAFiedler (Apr 25, 2000)

Thread moved at poster's request.


----------

